# 15 Gallon Freshwater Tank Stocking



## JDeWitt92 (Jul 14, 2011)

I recently purchased a 15 gallon tank. It is currently in the middle of a fishless cycle. I put in some established gravel from another tank and have been "feeding" it about once a day. Hopefully it will not take too long. 

My main concern now is stocking my tank. I want to avoid two things. Fragile and delicate fish (my aquarium skills are at a novice level, so fish that are sensitive to poor water conditions are what I would like to avoid), and overstocking my fish tank. From what I have read, 10-12 smaller fish is a good amount for a 15 gallon.

My trouble is what type of fish to put in my tank. As of right now, I have a few ideas, but I am open to any advice, I am new to aquariums, so I may not be correct.

Some examples I have thought of:

5 Bleeding Heart Tetra
3 Cory Catfish
4 ghost shrimp

5 Rasbora Danios
5 Glofish Danios
2 Otocinclus

3 Silver Hatchetfish
5 Cardinal Tetra
2 Albino Cory Catfish

5 Tiger Barbs
5 Velvet Wag Swordtails
2 Otocinclus

If some of these are not suitable for any reason, please send some advice, I'm new to aquariums. All ideas welcome.

Thanks,
J


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First off let me welcome you to the forum. I like the first choice but would add a couple more bleeding hearts and another cory. the shrimp won't count much on your bio load. Then after the tank is established you could still add a couple of oto's.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Keep in mind otociclus (sp?) are schooling fish and are fairly delicate (think neon tetra delicate).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the 3rd grouping. Cardinals and Neons are essentially the same fish when it comes to keeping them, from my experience. Never considered them delicate and I've never had a problem keeping them....my tank is far from pristine. Definitely not a hardy fish.

Don't know that your 4th group would work with Swordtails and Tiger Barbs together.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

First group is good, but I agree with Susan, add another tetra and another cory.

Also like the third group like jrman said. But again, add another cory.

Oto's are really sensitive... they die easily....really easily, lol.


----------

